# Apache Cache löschen? ( Apache hat Phantomschmerzen *g*)



## ByeBye 8492 (5. August 2004)

Moinsen,

habe letztens in meinem Script eine Funktion in mehreren Dateien umbenennen müssen ... .

Dummweise erkennt Apache das wohl nicht, obwohl alle Funktionen umbenannt sind, schreibt er mir 
Fatal error: Call to undefined function: selectuser() in F:\Webserver\xampp\htdocs\optima2\module\news_artikel.php on line 52

Dummerweise steht diese Funktion in Zeile 52 nun unter dem Name select_name

Ich habe diesen Funktionsnamen überallgelöscht,  der Fehler muss also bei dem PHP Interpeter liegen, wie kann man den Cache von diesem Löschen? ( Browser Cache löschen bringt es leider nicht  )


----------



## Ben Ben (5. August 2004)

Ich wüsste nicht das dieser vermeindliche Cache existiert.
Ansonsten schau doch mit
print_r(get_defined_functions());
mal ob die Funktion in der Liste drin ist. Dann siehst du ja wo den Fehler ist. Diese Funktion liefert dir alle zur Laufzeit vorhandenen Funktionen deines Scriptes.


----------

